# Selling to Fraternities and Sororities



## Glenn2kprint (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi, 
I am looking to work with a large Sorority and got contacted by Affinity Consultants who claim to hold the licensing for the sororities logo. 

They want a fee from us to be able to produce the shirts for this sorority and then want an 8.5% "vig" of the gross sale. 

Has anyone heard of these guys and is it a scam or are they legitimate?


----------



## VaporApparelSC (Jan 11, 2018)

Glenn2kprint said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to work with a large Sorority and got contacted by Affinity Consultants who claim to hold the licensing for the sororities logo.
> 
> They want a fee from us to be able to produce the shirts for this sorority and then want an 8.5% "vig" of the gross sale.
> ...


Just checked Affinity's Website and it looks pretty legitimate. I never know about this. Going to have to look into it a little more. What sorority are you looking to work with? I would check out the FAQ section. https://greeklicensing.com/faq


----------



## Glenn2kprint (Jan 30, 2018)

I keep checking google for anything on this company...the FAQ is from their website so I don't think I will get any objective input there. 
Thank you


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, it is true, they are the Greek Police. 8.5% or min $40 per quarter per group. You have to get all designs approved by them.


----------



## Jakssports (Oct 9, 2011)

I just went through this. You also have to send actual samples of your work for them to approve the quality. It doesn't matter if the house contacts you directly with a design, they have to be approved by affinity. You also have to buy serialized stickers to put on each garment that identifies them as a licensed product. and just so you are aware, there are companies that hire students to place orders just to see if the companies are following the rules. Good luck.


----------

